# Robot mecánico



## andrescelis19 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hola muchas gracias por tu respuesta

En realidad lo importante del robot es el movimiento y la excelente construcción,  pues lo tenemos que hacer reaccionar por medio de radiofrecuencia, esto ya lo tenemos solucionado gracias a que diseñamos un transmisor FM y enviamos tonos DTMF con la ayuda de un celular y decodificamos la señal tomando estos tonos de tal manera que cada uno podrá hacer cumplir una acción.

Lo mas difícil ha sido como hacer para la parte mecánica ya que lo electrónico esta solucionado pero no la parte mecánica en realidad y verdad esto ha sido lo mas difícil ya que las ideas las he tenido pero no se como aplicarlas mecánicamente en esta parte es la que necesito de su gran ayuda.

Al que me pueda colaborar muchas gracias y dios lo bendiga 

Verdaderamente no me explique muy bien en mi primer anuncio pero les pido de su gran ayuda.


----------



## SystemControl (Sep 26, 2005)

Pero ke tipo de robot kieres hacer???


----------



## andrescelis19 (Sep 27, 2005)

El robot que deseo hacer es una mano, o un carro o alguna idea que ustedes tengan que sea bien novedosa

Gracias


----------

